# flatheads where & how



## larry2473

I have been fishing for flatheads for about 4 years now. I have only fished for them in the maumee river. me best so far is a few over 40lbs. this year i caught 9 over 30 biggest being 39lbs never broke fifty yet. never tried after water starts to cool off. so i was just wondering if anyone could help me brake fifty. maybe try new spot next year a little usually use green sunfish bullheads and crappie for bait depending where i am fishing have creek i fish in and usually catch green sunfish 6 to 8 inches anything that might help would be appriciated got to break fifty best night this year me and buddy caught 16 flatties my biggest for the year was that night 39lbs 8 ounces
my best night was year ago july 16 in three hours high water ran out of bait
is that good? I was also wanting tips on how to catch them later in the year
where i fish there is not alot of spots to get to the river and gets shallow in alot of spot probably averages 5 foot need help hooked an flathead got to love them big ugly fish


----------



## Baitkiller

Larry

"OPININON"
I'm fairly new to the Flatheads but from what I read and been told is that 55 degrees water temps is about when they slow way up or stop bitting. The Ohio River is or maybe the only place left over thoses temps that I know of.

http://www.lrd-wc.usace.army.mil/navtemp.html

I to am hooked on the Flatheads and am now at 39# for my BF. We are both in seach of the same fish. If you have a boat you may try the bottoms of the Islands on the Ohio River. Thats where I heard and seen where alot of the bigger Flats are taken from from what little I know. I have one picked out for my new big fish in "05"!

Hope this helps a little
<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## M.Magis

It sounds like your doing pretty well. Probably the most important thing when looking for big fish is, fish where big fish are. I'm not all that familiar with your area, but do you feel there's many 50s swimming around there? If not, it may require some traveling to get to body of water that holds the type of fish your lookings for. Other than that, it's pretty much just time on the water. It seems like what your doing is working well.


----------



## mrfishohio

Time on the water........
You're doing great already, just keep it up & if there is a 40+ you will eventually get catch it. One of the important factors is...having the proper equipment and skill when you do hook it. I think you do, as you've landed so many large fish already. I went thru a spell where I lost several big fish due to horsing them in. I put too much pressure on them and the hook pulled out. No line failures, human factor.


----------



## truck

I think it the same with any fish time spent fishing.good luck on your quest.


----------



## shuvlhed1

to throw the BS flag here


----------



## larry2473

thaks 
I dont think I wiill horse them in to much though I use spinning tackle
okuma corrida br 90 dont like baitcasters fish usaul average probly 15 to 22 lbs I usually catch the bigger fish end of may early june is that normal


----------



## catking

Some people chase flatheads their whole lives and never get a 50 pounder. I would say a larger river ( Ohio, Missisippi ETC) would be a better bet, or an inland lake.Their are many inland lakes in Ohio that have 50-60 pounders. These are even rare in the Ohio River, especially after the netters get done. Good luck in your quest....... shuvlhed1....   ............... THE CATKING


----------



## shuvlhed1

Somethin smelled fishy and it wasn't the flatheads!   

Where's that peanut terd guy when you need him!


----------



## Mr. Catfish

Larry just want to say welcome to the site.I fish the maumee also and have yet to catch a 50.This year I believe I hooked one ,but lost it because I got carried away.I biggest is 40lbs.I see you are from Melrose,I'm from Continental.I think I might have talked to you once at the dam.I'll send you a PM on locations of deeper water.


----------



## larry2473

i dont know what is up with shuvlhed 1 but it sounds like he just dont know what the [email protected]@ he is talking about or needs to take a fishing lesson from a 5 year old he might learn a thing or to


----------



## flathunter

Seems you have had an outstanding year and caught alot of nice flatheads.


----------



## larry2473

caught a few decent ones but no 50 yet that is my goal right now for next year going to try few new things


----------



## shuvlhed1

on the personal attacks there larry. Just having some fun with ya. Don't get your panties up in a bunch.

Oh, by the way, Don't ask me why I did something through a PM and then cut at me on the boards before I respond. If you can't take a joke, then I can't help you. Your apprehension to my post tells me alot about your original post.

one more thing while I am thinking about it, the quickest way to get me to shut up would be to post a few pics of these fish. Lets start with the just one of 16 you caught in one night.

Dang thoughts just keep coming to me. Larry, I do know a 5 year old who will outfish both you and I at the same time. He fishes paylakes with his dad. And I mean he fishes. Not dad do everything while he sits there and plays in the dirt. He casts surf rods with baitcasters, something you haven't mastered yet, sets his own hook, and reels fish in. I have personally witnessed this kid catch fish in excess of 20 lbs while I stood there and killed bait. Maybe he could give you a lesson on how to use a baitcaster.


----------



## larry2473

dont have digiatal camera just got scanner hooked up though and scanned in a few polaroids


----------



## flathunter

Larry if you cant figure it out, send the pics to me via email and I will post them for you, my email address is below.

[email protected]


----------



## flathunter

Here is a couple pics of Larrys fish


----------



## flathunter

Nice fish Larry, I do hope you release most of those big fish!


----------



## flathunter

heres another pic of Larrys fish.


----------



## larry2473

anymore i am all catch and release personally i dont like to eat fish tastes nasty love to fish though usually only fish i keep is bait. You got to put them back when they are 30 and 40 if i want to catch a 50 which i am still working on


----------

